# ivf low stimulation



## burty5 (Apr 24, 2010)

hi new to this but thought i would give it ago as you guys seem to know alot from experience. i am on my 2nd ivf attempt and on gonalf 450 and suprecur 200 went for my day 7 scan and the nurses said that they could only spot a very small folicle and that they would leave me until tuesday day 11 to see what happens i have had alot of very bad pains in my lower regions, bad headaches and very tired so though everything was working well!!! what will happen next anyone been there as they said they will discuss my options on tues what are my options goin to be i thought it would just be cancelled   what happens if it is cancelled what from experience will my options be please help as clinic told me to wait to dicuss things on tues very confused and not sleeping


----------



## lisa46 (May 8, 2010)

Hi, on my first attempt at IVF only 2 eggs were retrieved and only 1 fertilized (BFN).  Second time around, 2 months later and at a different clinic, I was given different drugs but I seemed again not to be responding.  My Dr asked me to take Human Growth Hormone, it made a huge difference to the egg development, 13 eggs were retrieved, 6 fertilized and I had 2 embryos that went to blastocyst stage.  I am not medically trained so can't give advice, I can only explain my experience, but it might be worth discussing this with your Dr.  It is expensive though.

Good luck

Lisa

xxx


----------



## burty5 (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks for replying been back to docs and only got three follies but egg collection on friday but doc not hopefull there are any eggs so started talking about donor eggs not sure about that we will see thanks again
sallyxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi! did you have ec? i hope it went well...pls let us know xxx


----------



## Sakura 78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Burty- hope EC went well, I'm confused as your post said IVF low stimulation but you seemed to be on quite high dose at 450? Anyway , fingers crossed for you


----------

